# Question on plants



## iz513 (Jun 24, 2009)

can i keep a large range of plants with 1 watt per gallon (10000k bulb)?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Not really, but you can add lots of java ferns, anubia and mosses to make it look full. There are also some crypts that do well in low lighting.


----------



## wilma (Jun 4, 2009)

You need to be sure and add fertilizer and growth will not be fast with low lightning.
wilma


----------



## Saca (Jun 13, 2009)

10000º It is a blue light and the plants prefer a warm light as the 6500º and 7200º.


with 1 watt per gallon is low light, you only valid for plants low consumption.


----------



## iz513 (Jun 24, 2009)

oh ok im used to the whole 10000k because of nanoreefing


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

10000 is very high temperature for a FW planted. The actinics are even less suitable for our planted tanks. We are not doing corals so the high temperature lighting is not needed or desired. As Saca said, go with lamps with a daylight spectrum for good growth.


----------



## iz513 (Jun 24, 2009)

ok thanks guys and ya im prob gna keep anubius and java ferns and java moss


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

My tank runs at around 1WPG

I have Java fern, Pygmy chains swords, Larger assorted swords, Various Crypts, A. Crispis, Various Anubias & Val

All are growing lush and successfully


----------

